# Need help with old train set... marklin



## reilly (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello new here,

I have a train set that was shipped back home from Germany sometime around WWII when my grandfather was over there.It was given to me when I was young and has been in a big case most of it life.I took some out in 1998 and they worked. I had a round house and turntable (I think thats what they are called -sorry) that I need to find. I love old cars and hate to see them just rot away was thinking if they were worth money that they should go to a good home as I never use them.Was hoping some one could help me understand what they are worth and if I should hold on to them.I do have more I just need to get the pics 
I put some pics up this is the link 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=51
Thank you for your time, 
Reilly

EDIT: I talk with my dad to see if we could get some sort of date. My grandfather was a POW for years after he was shot down.I did not know if they were sent over before or after he was a POW. It turns out that after he got out of the camp and went home, he was sent back to Germany with the Air Force this was some time 1950-1955. The trains were sent back new then so I think that they may have been made around 1950-1955


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

reilly said:


> Hello new here,
> 
> I have a train set that was shipped back home from Germany sometime around WWII when my grandfather was over there.It was given to me when I was young and has been in a big case most of it life.I took some out in 1998 and they worked. I had a round house and turntable (I think thats what they are called -sorry) that I need to find. I love old cars and hate to see them just rot away was thinking if they were worth money they they should go to a good home as I never use them.Was hoping some one could help me understand what they are worth and if I should hold on to them.I do have more I just need to get the pics
> I put some pics up this is the link
> ...




I don't know much about Marklin but I think you got some nice pieces there.

Wait till some of the others look at the post and let you know what they are worth.

But I think some of the pieces will bring a nice price.

Do you know the approximate year of them? I know of one who would be drooling by now over the green engines.


Edit, whoops WW2 I didn't see that. I think that some here will be drooling too!:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reilly,

Nice looking collection, for sure. Vintage Marklin stuff is quite collectible. You say they were your grandfather's. I'd sure like to think that we (me?) could talk you into holding on to them and getting them up and running. Nice family history / legacy there.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## reilly (Apr 20, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Reilly,
> 
> Nice looking collection, for sure. Vintage Marklin stuff is quite collectible. You say they were your grandfather's. I'd sure like to think that we (me?) could talk you into holding on to them and getting them up and running. Nice family history / legacy there.
> 
> ...


Thank you I would love to keep them but its to the point that Iam 27 just finishing school and have no place to put them. When I was 14 and my mom and dad went to work I took a table put plywood over it painted it green. Then got the trains out and hooked them up. I knew I was going to get in trouble but I just had to play with my trains and they had all ways told me no. Iam going to keep the black one (its one of my fav) and some track to pass down but I just cant look after the whole collection any longer.I have all sorts of stuff from WWII guns,journals,water color pictures of other POWs,parts of his B-17 after it was shot down..... just think the trains are the least personal and can make others smile.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Reilly,

You have quite a few nice pieces that are worth quite a bit. Myself, I would keep them.

If you want a good evaluation, head over to www.marklin-users.net and post the pictures there (or the link to the pics) they are very knowledgeable on old Marklin and will be a great source of information - if not buyers.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...that's quite a collection---DO NOT---sell them as one lot...individual pieces only, the Croc alone is worth upwards of $700 if you have the original box, $300-500 if you don't. Be patient, take plenty of pictures and sell them on Ebay. Yes, I know all the Ebay horror stories and have been bit once myself but it is still the best way to make sure your product goes to the widest audience. Be sure to open up your listings to Europe, especially Germany, then let these guys know about your posts.

The Croc would be this one...


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

just because you don't have space now, doesn't mean you won't. My Uncle had a ton of trains that we ran when I was a kid. After his passing, I decided not to take them because I didn't have room for them. Now I am starting from scratch. By one of your statements, "I had to run my trains", it sounds like at some point you may be in the same situation as me.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dont sell them. I guarantee you will regret it down the road.

In your case, you have some family history there, pass it on to your future generations:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm with the guys above on this one.

If you're strapped for cash, then sell individually, after careful research. There's high $ potential there.

However ... If the gas, electric, and cable bills are all getting paid OK, then I would urge you to consider keeping them, safely packed away for some future point. At 27, your life is likely pulled in many different directions. However, years from now, you'll be an old <bleep> like me, reminiscing about your family history, playthings from days gone by, etc.

My 2-cents, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

TJ,

You can say it...old fart, just like me:laugh:


----------



## reilly (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for your help, you all are stand up people. 
I agree with you all 100% I will regret selling the trains but its my last year in school and I need to get it done so I can start making money for the family that has help me too this point.After thinking and thinking its just one of those decisions that I have to make, even thoe I may regret it later.I was going to put one or two on ebay but did not know if they were worth $100 or $600 and if they are rare or common.Thats when I found your site and thought you could help.If anyone knows anyone that would want one for a fair price let me know. Its hard to look for info on them as I did not even know what there are called.The one called the Croc we had fixed in 1998 as well as one of the big ones I have the paperwork.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reilly,

Understood ... your call, obviously.

Do some research surfing on ebay. It looks to me like your 4-6-2 black loco is quite similar to a Marklin 3048. I see a few on ebay circa 1962-63, but it's possible (???) that Marklin made this same loco in the '50's, matching your timeline.

Look closely at and under all of the locos/cars. You might see some identifying marks and/or labels.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Loco numbers are usually cast into the shell, right under the cab windows... HR800 for example. Freight cars and passenger cars incorporate them into their numbers as well...342/2 or along that line....

...left number board on this one...










...upper center on this car...










lower left hand corner on this one...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Reilly,

Follow your heart. If selling them is the best move to make for you and your family, sell them. 

That said, sell them carefully. You've gotten a lot of good advice; let me offer another suggestion: pace your selling. Use a strategic approach. The idea I want to convey is you have a limited number of collectors to sell to, and each has a finite income. The idea is to feed your items into to market at a rate that will encourage competitive bidding, to drive up the price on each item. This is especially important where your more valuable pieces are concerned. If Charlie buys an expensive piece today, he's going to need a week or two before he's recovered financially and can compete, again. Spread your sale out over a period of time---give each buyer time to recover before you dangle another piece in front of them, so you can keep them in the game.

Also, take the time of day and the calendar into consideration. The most competitive bidding takes place during the last hour of your auction. That means you want as many people available to bid when that hour is reached. Your items may be of interest to people in Europe and in the US; try to pick an hour where both would normally be awake. Avoid having your auction end on a Friday night, on a holiday, or when it's Sunday (church time!) morning at either location.

For an item that will likely sell at a high price, post it for a longer period: give people time to save up their money. For more common items, use a shorter period: 4 days is plenty for common items.

Next: pictures, and lots of them! Nothing advertises better than being able to see every detail, and include the ends and bottoms of the cars.

Shipping: charge only the actual shipping costs. Some sellers pad their shipping charges to milk some extra money out of the buyers. It's very transparent. It also drives away some customers, who refuse to participate for that reason. You need a lot of buyers involved, so don't run some of them off before the bidding starts.

Okay, one last item and I'll stop: set a bottom starting price if you feel the need to, but do not do the "Secret Reserve Price" thing. I consider it a stupid game and avoid bidding on those kind of offerings---it's irritating. Either go "No Reserve" or start the bidding with your least acceptable price as the starting point, but don't have a secret price.

Best wishes on your sale: it looks to be a fine collection.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Reckers said:


> Okay, one last item and I'll stop: set a bottom starting price if you feel the need to, but do not do the "Secret Reserve Price" thing. I consider it a stupid game and avoid bidding on those kind of offerings---it's irritating. Either go "No Reserve" or start the bidding with your least acceptable price as the starting point, but don't have a secret price.



I agree...if I see a reserve set, I move on.


----------



## reilly (Apr 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you one last time.
I talked with my Mom and Dad and we decided we would set the trains at a fair starting point on Ebay and if they don't sell then I will just keep them. This is a picture of my grandfather who had the trains shipped back originally this photo was before the trains were even made crazy for me Iam only 27 ,I know he thanks you as well for helping me. 
Sincerely, 
Kyle Walker Speers


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

reilly said:


> Just wanted to say thank you one last time.
> I talked with my Mom and Dad and we decided we would set the trains at a fair starting point on Ebay and if they don't sell then I will just keep them. This is a picture of my grandfather who had the trains shipped back originally this photo was before the trains were even made crazy for me Iam only 27 ,I know he thanks you as well for helping me.
> Sincerely,
> Kyle Walker Speers



Man........you have a lot of Grandfathers!:laugh:

Please, when you sell on e bay place a link here so we (I) can check them out.:thumbsup:


----------



## reilly (Apr 20, 2010)

big ed said:


> Man........you have a lot of Grandfathers!:laugh:
> 
> Please, when you sell on e bay place a link here so we (I) can check them out.:thumbsup:


For sure will let you all know when I do.....He's left middle


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

reilly said:


> For sure will let you all know when I do.....He's left middle




OK......:laugh:

Looks like he was stationed in Alaska?

What service was he in, in the picture? 
Is that Air force.?


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Ed,
They wore those heavy leather jackets because the B17's flew at 30k feet, had no pressurization, were open to the sky and the temps dropped to -20F or lower. On top of all that, there was combat involved.

The B17's that took off from England in WWII were part of the 8th Air Force. The branch called the Air Force was not yet created, it was part of the 'US Army Air Corps'.

Brave men, all of them. Looks like a bunch of guys from the local bar instead of men going off to bomb Europe. War is hell. God bless those who did not return.

As for the trains, any word as to how it went?

Thanks for the great advice all. I too have inherited some old vintage trains. I have the dual brown engine just like the one pictured. I intend to sell a few engines to make enough $$ to buy my son an updated Marklin starter kit, the Fire Department one, so we can enter into the digital model train age.


----------

